# How many of you are married to your affair partner?



## BrokenFrag (Mar 25, 2008)

Or if you are not married, are did you divorce your spouse and stay with your affair partner?

Questions for you:

Do you consider yourself a moral person? Do you consider yourself a good person?

How were you able to kiss/make love with/look at your affair partner understanding the betrayal you committed, the hurt you caused, etc.?


----------



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

well mine is a long story but to make it short, i met my husband 6 years ago and at the time we were both single so we started seeing each other, then we broke it off and dated other people for 4 years , during this time my partner cheated on me time after time and in the end i caught back up with my now husband.. this happened every year for around a week(each time i left my partner) and we always broke it off again i guess we were scared to commit proberly so we always ended going back to our partners over 2 years ago now we finally brke it off for good and got back together and now we are very happily married and will be for a very long time to come....

yes i consider myself a moral person i did what i had to to be happy... yes i absolutly do think i am a good person..

the first little bit was hard i guess because naturallywe felt bad f0r hurting our x's but my situation was a little different as my x and his x eneded up sleeping together on one of the occasions where we broke up... crazy triangle i know

what excatly is your situation now ?


----------



## TeamTequila (Nov 1, 2008)

BrokenFrag your posts echo all the emotions I have been through and still going through. I would like to talk to you, as you are a few months further along in the process than me and I would like your insight on some things. Please email me if you are interested in chatting.
Thanks!


----------

